# MBTI- The Handmaid's Tale by Margaret Atwood



## Jennex

Hey everyone,
I recently finished reading "The Handmaid's Tale" by Margaret Atwood... WOW. As an avid ponderer of critical theory, this book was absolutely amazing. If you haven't picked it up before, I definitely recommend it. 
Anyhow, I was looking for the MBTI types of the characters online, and couldn't find any. Hence, this thread.
Offred: INTJ- She spends a lot of time thinking about the future, making judgements, trusts her gut, and plays it safe. This could also just be her enneagram though (sp). Also, her escape plan that she formulates at the beginning of the sect wars seems to reflect a lot of NT to me.
Moira: ENTx- Innovative and cocky, but strategic in her planning... I can't decide if she's a J or P.
Nick: ESTx- He seems to have some of that ESTP cockiness, but (SPOILER) it's heavily insinuated he helps Offred escape at the end.
Luke: xSTP- He finds Serena Joy (before Gilead) a hilarious, dramatic little looney bin (which really does worry Offred).
The Commander: xSFx
Serena Joy: ENFJ- A Jesus figure, sacrificing herself for the good of women everywhere before Gilead, resentful after.
Ofglen- ISFJ
Janine- ISxJ- A loyal little rule follower, "teacher's pet" type.

Feel free to correct me if you think otherwise, or want to insert the types of other characters like the aunts or whoever.


----------



## Octavarium

Just wanted to say I love The Handmaid's Tale! Most of your typings seem pretty reasonable, but it's been a couple of years since I read it, and I didn't know about the MBTI back then. I've read it several times, though, and it's a favourite of mine. Couple of thoughts: Moira seems more ENTP than ENTJ to me; she's much more of a rebellious risk taker than the more cautious Offred. Ofglen, assuming you're talking about the first one, doesn't strike me as an ISFJ, but I'd have to give some more thought to what type she actually is. I think it's hard to type some of the characters, because in many cases you don't know what their intentions are (with some you do find out, but not until later in the text) E.G. are they following the rules just to keep themselves safe, or because they really are believers?


----------



## WintersFlame

i only really know the types from the tv show but:

June/Offred- ISFJ
Moira- ISTP
Nick- ISTP
Luke- XSFJ
Waterford- ENTJ
Serena- ESTJ
Ofglen- INTJ
Janine- ESFP


----------

